# What RTA next?



## sabrefm1 (16/3/16)

iv been so patient and watching all the new tanks and different versions come in but I still havent made my mind up yet.
so heres the deal. i have the subtank mini with the evic vtc. i would of kept the subtank longer but one of the threads on the main post is shot so it only catches on a certain spot and takes me a long time to build coils as I struggle to tighten the one post.
now I know you can get the v2 rba deck but i love the v1 as mine has been cut deeper to open the juice holes wider for better flow. im not a fan of the v2 where the wicks sit on the side and have seen reports of leaks (but lets leave that for now)

now i feel that i want to start building dual coil but as issues above i cant. now im looking for a tank to replace the current one i have.

what i would like.
- juice capacity (doesnt matter as long as its not 2.0Ml and lower)
- filling holes for juice (iv seen top fill is the new order of the day with tanks coming out now, i dont mind but i def want something where i can fill it like the subtank where u can take the build deck apart without emptying out all liquid)
the subtank is a plus where i can start fresh builds without emptying the juice i have in.
lots of reviews iv seen where top fill leaks a bit on certain tanks.
- build deck (pref something bigger than the subtank im not fussy but iv seen alot where ppl are saying velocity style is the way to go)
- drip tip (im not too fussy , being using the wide bore for ages and not interested in 3rd party drip tips)
- Air holes (ppl have being raving about large airholes so id assume this has a big role to play when choosing a RTA)

i'm prob sounding fussy but if I should wait longer until something new pops up I dont mind but then again my time is as short as the life of my build deck. im sticking with building coils so dont care if an RTA doesnt have an option for prebuilt coils


----------



## Rossouw (16/3/16)

I would suggest either the aromamiser, crius or griffin. The aromamiser you can get in a 3ml or a 6ml. It is a 23mm tank though, so it will have a bit of an overhang on the vtc. I am using the aromamiser and I love it, flavor is amazing and it is easy to build on. You can get a wide bore drip tip from vape cartel if you want better airflow (the stock drip tip has an anti-spitback thing in which can cause a bit of a muted taste) also the aromamiser is only bottom fill and has a stupid rubber band to adjust airflow. A revised version of the aromamiser is on the way though (adjustable airflow and a standard 510 drip tip) 

I have not used the crius or griffin before but people seem to love them both. 

All three tanks has the velocity style 2 post deck, with the griffin having the largest deck.

Also the Moonshot rta is apparently quite amazing, I have not heard alot about it but the few people that have it like it. It is quite expensive though.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kalashnikov (16/3/16)

crius... nuff said

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## UnholyMunk (16/3/16)

I have the moonshot...

Pro's
Flavour is as good as a really good dripper
Can handle 80VG and higher juices like a champ
Airflow is nice and swooshy
Form Factor

Cons
Build deck (and how you build it) - It can handle dual alien coils though, so it's big.
Juice Capacity (you'll refill it anywhere from 5 to 10 times a day)
Heat build up (they say it's got some tech to make it cool.... it doesn't work for me)
Price

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rossouw (16/3/16)

UnholyMunk said:


> I have the moonshot...
> 
> Pro's
> Flavour is as good as a really good dripper
> ...


They say it can handle 200W, have you tried this yet?


----------



## VapeSnow (16/3/16)

Rossouw said:


> They say it can handle 200W, have you tried this yet?


200w no problem and my tank don't heat up at all!!! Best Rdta imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/3/16)

@sabrefm1 if you can hold out a bit the v3 of the Billow is coming, this one looks amazing.

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/billow-v3.t20647/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rossouw (16/3/16)

VapeSnow said:


> 200w no problem and my tank don't heat up at all!!! Best Rdta imo


Thats just crazy. I think I want one now


----------



## UnholyMunk (16/3/16)

VapeSnow said:


> 200w no problem and my tank don't heat up at all!!! Best Rdta imo


Hey dude, could you please post some pics of your current build in there? My one gets pretty darn warm at 80watts, let alone 200!

I'm wondering if it's my build or my particular tank that has a fault of some kind...


----------



## VapeSnow (16/3/16)

UnholyMunk said:


> Hey dude, could you please post some pics of your current build in there? My one gets pretty darn warm at 80watts, let alone 200!
> 
> I'm wondering if it's my build or my particular tank that has a fault of some kind...


Hey bud what coils are you running?


----------



## Silver (16/3/16)

sabrefm1 said:


> iv been so patient and watching all the new tanks and different versions come in but I still havent made my mind up yet.
> so heres the deal. i have the subtank mini with the evic vtc. i would of kept the subtank longer but one of the threads on the main post is shot so it only catches on a certain spot and takes me a long time to build coils as I struggle to tighten the one post.
> now I know you can get the v2 rba deck but i love the v1 as mine has been cut deeper to open the juice holes wider for better flow. im not a fan of the v2 where the wicks sit on the side and have seen reports of leaks (but lets leave that for now)
> 
> ...



Great thread @sabrefm1 and I don't think you are being too fussy. You are carefully considering what you want and that is great.

Am following this thread with interest


----------



## Pindyman (17/3/16)

OOOo as someone on the market for a new RTA I might as well jump on here as well...currently sitting with the Avocado and the goblin mini, both of which I love but am looking for something else as well.


----------



## Stosta (17/3/16)

Crius for sure!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Pindyman (17/3/16)

Stosta said:


> Crius for sure!



Lots of people have been tooting the horn for the crius but personally I am not sold 100% on it...I mean sure it has great top fil and velocity deck but aaaaaahhhh.....the choices 

I don't want to hijack OP's thread but I am stuck between the following options:
Crius
Griffin
Gemini

and then I happened to see the billows V3 which is essentially the love child of the 3 tabnks mentioned above but there is no info on release date...


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (17/3/16)

Gotta second the Aromamizer, Crius, and Griffin.

The Griffin certainly has a larger build deck, and you'd want the optional velocity deck for the Aromamizer (at least, it's an optional bit of kit in NA). The only real knock on the latter is the silly afc band, which can get juice on it an turn in your pocket (or if you look at it sideways). The Crius is very strong, and honourable mention (IMHO) would go to the Avocado.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/16)

Now that I have learnt the correct way to wick the Avocado I am really enjoying it...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (17/3/16)

Pindyman said:


> Lots of people have been tooting the horn for the crius but personally I am not sold 100% on it...I mean sure it has great top fil and velocity deck but aaaaaahhhh.....the choices
> 
> I don't want to hijack OP's thread but I am stuck between the following options:
> Crius
> ...


I dont think it is a hijack, still relevent to his question 

The Griffin has had a lot of support, and that Gemini does look like a beauty. I haven't had much experience with different tanks and that's what I liked about the Crius, went to it from the subtank, and it just worked for me, no drama whatsoever.

As a side note - @Papa_Lazarou , I love the "I squonk therefore I am" bastardisation

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pindyman (17/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Now that I have learnt the correct way to wick the Avocado I am really enjoying it...
> View attachment 48445


Share some input on the avo rob...I'm in need of a new build and rewick for avo...got some leakage last night


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/16)

Pindyman said:


> Share some input on the avo rob...I'm in need of a new build and rewick for avo...got some leakage last night



Instructions compliments of @Oliver Barry. Wick tightish through the coil and then split the wick tails in half and cut off 50% - 60% of the (thickness) tails so they fit through the holes to the tank with plenty of space...


----------



## Pindyman (17/3/16)

Stosta said:


> I dont think it is a hijack, still relevent to his question
> 
> The Griffin has had a lot of support, and that Gemini does look like a beauty. I haven't had much experience with different tanks and that's what I liked about the Crius, went to it from the subtank, and it just worked for me, no drama whatsoever.
> 
> As a side note - @Papa_Lazarou , I love the "I squonk therefore I am" bastardisation



Don't get me wrong...the crius is definitely a strong contender...just something personally for me keeping it from being 100% sold on it...I am dying to get my hands on the Gemini to see what she can do...


----------



## Pindyman (17/3/16)

Will


Rob Fisher said:


> Instructions compliments of @Oliver Barry. Wick tightish through the coil and then split the wick tails in half and cut off 50% - 60% of the (thickness) tails so they fit through the holes to the tank with plenty of space...



Okay I'll give it a go later and see how it goes....btw what build u running on yours and are u finding it a thirsty lil thing as well?


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (17/3/16)

Stosta said:


> As a side note - @Papa_Lazarou , I love the "I squonk therefore I am" bastardisation



It was either that or "Veni Vidi Vapi"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/16)

Pindyman said:


> Will
> 
> 
> Okay I'll give it a go later and see how it goes....btw what build u running on yours and are u finding it a thirsty lil thing as well?



Alien Clapton... yes all these new tanks drink juice like there is no tomorrow!


----------



## Pindyman (17/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Alien Clapton... yes all these new tanks drink juice like there is no tomorrow!



Lol that's an understatement...fill avo...take 7-10 drags and bang...tank is empty...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/16)

Pindyman said:


> Lol that's an understatement...fill avo...take 7-10 drags and bang...tank is empty...



When I go out with a REO I just pick up the REO and go... with these new tanks like the Avo and Target I have to leave with spare batteries and a 100ml juice bottle!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (17/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> When I go out with a REO I just pick up the REO and go... with these new tanks like the Avo and Target I have to leave with spare batteries and a 100ml juice bottle!



^^^ this (plus a couple more factors)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## skola (17/3/16)

Hey @sabrefm1,

I've tried the 3ml Aromamizer, Crius and the Griffin.
Sold the Aromamizer within the first week because it did not do it for me. 
Between the Crius and the Griffin, I think the Crius pairs better with the Evic vtc mini. That's how I run it, and the Griffin on my cuboid. The reason I say this is because IMO i feel that the Griffin only really shines with a nice big build, with high power.
With the same standard 2.5mm diameter 26/24G builds in both tanks, i feel that the Crius takes 1st position. However put a 3mm clapton in the Griffin and that tank becomes a beast!! 
Griffin has a bigger deck, Crius has easier top fill. They both quite easy to wick as well. 

All things are subjective and this is just my personal opinion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Andre (17/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Gotta second the Aromamizer, Crius, and Griffin.
> 
> The Griffin certainly has a larger build deck, and you'd want the optional velocity deck for the Aromamizer (at least, it's an optional bit of kit in NA). The only real knock on the latter is the silly afc band, which can get juice on it an turn in your pocket (or if you look at it sideways). The Crius is very strong, and honourable mention (IMHO) would go to the Avocado.


The new (V2) Aromamizer has a proper metal AFC ring. I love mine, also because I can use RxW in there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (17/3/16)

Andre said:


> The new (V2) Aromamizer has a proper metal AFC ring. I love mine, also because I can use RxW in there.



Now how are you getting RxW? It's supposed to be verboten to sell outside of the USA (apparently, it has confidential military applications).


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Now how are you getting RxW? It's supposed to be verboten to sell outside of the USA (apparently, it has confidential military applications).



We have connections in the US of A!


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/16)

We need RxW for our REO's and Missiles!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (17/3/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> We need RxW for our REO's and Missiles!



This won't look good on the report I have to make.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Andre (17/3/16)

Papa_Lazarou said:


> Now how are you getting RxW? It's supposed to be verboten to sell outside of the USA (apparently, it has confidential military applications).


First lot I got via a then new USA post box company, but they became too expensive for another try. Second lot from a forum member who did not like it. Third lot a forum mate from the USA bought for me and posted here. No names no pack drill.
Fourth lot we shall have to recruit @Spydro - he seems fearless.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Neal (17/3/16)

At the probable cost of appearing rather dof, what exactly is RxW? Is it perhaps some form of rocket fuel additive that only Reo owners are allowed to add to their liquids?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (17/3/16)

Neal said:


> At the probable cost of appearing rather dof, what exactly is RxW? Is it perhaps some form of rocket fuel additive that only Reo owners are allowed to add to their liquids?


Ready X Wick, ceramic wicking - http://www.rbasupplies.com/READYxWICK.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (17/3/16)

Andre said:


> Ready X Wick, ceramic wicking - http://www.rbasupplies.com/READYxWICK.html



Thanks @Andre, this confirms what I already suspected. I am rather dof.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (17/3/16)

Neal said:


> Thanks @Andre, this confirms what I already suspected. I am rather dof.


 
Or rather law abiding (not like these reo-packing brigands).

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## sabrefm1 (17/3/16)

i really wanted the crius v3 it was going to be my next tank until i read this review, what do you guys think


> Well, time for the cons, which were conveniently left out of the reviews I watched/read. I can't blame the reviewers, maybe they just didn't know.
> 
> 
> It seems almost impossible to disassemble the tank. I tweaked the top cap on one of them trying to get it apart for cleaning before discovering the secret of wrapping rubber bands around the glass and using a screwdriver through the fill hole to turn the top. There is nothing to hold on to and the top cap that pops up for filling just spins freely.
> ...


----------



## Stosta (17/3/16)

sabrefm1 said:


> i really wanted the crius v3 it was going to be my next tank until i read this review, what do you guys think


Some reasonable points for sure!

1. It is impossible to disassemble the tank! I haven't managed to do mine yet, although there are some options but they are too scary for me to try. But because of the large juice holes and top-fill option you can still get it nice and clean with some patience.
2. The top-fill is a bit small, and it can get a little messy with the drippers some liquids come with, again, a little patience required.
3. Needs effort to take on 90%+ VG - I think most tanks need a bit of TLC to do this. I vape 80 VG with my complete noobishness coiling/wicking skills on this thing.

Otherwise never had a problem with the grub holes being drilled all the way through. Ceramic insulator on the positive post - don't know what this means in all honesty. And the problem with it being completely pressed and that you can't disassemble it? I think that is what makes it such a nice, clean, tank to work with!


----------



## sabrefm1 (17/3/16)

cool so it looks like im leaning more towards the crius v3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (17/3/16)

sabrefm1 said:


> cool so it looks like im leaning more towards the crius v3


I have to acknowledge my tendency to punt products without having tried the alternatives in question though.

However, the fact that I got my Crius, and have never even considered looking for another "big cloud tank" (how I see it in my mind) is a testament to the product in itself. And I try find an excuse for new vape gear everyday!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## skola (17/3/16)

I dissemble my tank completely everytime i rewick to clean it.. It's simple, just remove the tank from the deck section, grip onto the base of the chimney section and the bottom lip of the top section (where the "up" logo is situated) and unscrew. I've also learnt not to overtighten parts on alot of these new tanks. 
I have the crius for about 3 months i think and to date i have never clipped a wire becasue of the screws.
I've managed to fill the tank with those "ball droppers". I don't fill it too fast though.. 
Haven't vaped 90VG juice on the tank so i cant comment there. 80VG wicks just fine. 
So far, no quality issues with the deck, touch wood. 

Its a fantastic all day tank. no leaks if wicked correctly, no leaks when top filling, excellent flavour.. 
I do wish the wicking wells were abit bigger, but it works just fine the way it is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rossouw (17/3/16)

@Harmlessguy this should help


----------



## Spydro (17/3/16)

Andre said:


> First lot I got via a then new USA post box company, but they became too expensive for another try. Second lot from a forum member who did not like it. Third lot a forum mate from the USA bought for me and posted here. No names no pack drill.
> Fourth lot we shall have to recruit @Spydro - he seems fearless.



No question that I am fearless, have been all my life. In part why I'm in the state of health I am in from far too many crash and burns during my life. I have spent a night in jail way back in the early 70's (along with the newspaper editor, my business partner, our lawyer, a Pastor and the Chief of Police playing poker, smoking cigars and partaking of the drink for trying to impeach our towns mayor.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Andre (17/3/16)

Spydro said:


> No question that I am fearless, have been all my life. In part why I'm in the state of health I am in from far too many crash and burns during my life. I have spent a night in jail way back in the early 70's (along with the newspaper editor, my business partner, our lawyer, a Pastor and the Chief of Police playing poker, smoking cigars and partaking of the drink for trying to impeach our towns mayor.


You have been recruited! Expect a PM when you expect it least.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NaZa05 (17/3/16)

I dissemble and reassemble the crius for cleaning with a screwdriver. Open the fill cap put screw driver past the chimney and turn to either loosen or tighten when putting it back together. if you worried about the glass keep your finger in the bottom section it is screwed in to.


----------



## Spydro (17/3/16)

Andre said:


> You have been recruited! Expect a PM when you expect it least.



You going to pre post the million dollar bond?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/3/16)

Spydro said:


> You going to pre post the million dollar bond?


No problem, I got this

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

